# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  best way to get golds atm ?

## stockie25

farmin' orichalcum on differents is the best way to get golds atm right ?

I can do 3g/hour with that method and it's pretty reliable

I didn't find any other ways really

so if someone could share any other efficient methods let us know

----------


## megusta

Are you farming orichalcum using a bot or a very good route?

Please PM me with your method and I can share a few tips, assuming your method is reliable.

----------


## stockie25

> Are you farming orichalcum using a bot or a very good route?
> 
> Please PM me with your method and I can share a few tips, assuming your method is reliable.


not a good route, just chose a spot where there are 2 close orichalcum like in cursed shore and repeat the process over and over , it's fkn damn boring but didn't find any better and reliable way to get more than 3g/hour with this method

----------


## Mortox

I assume he means with Server Transfers, like you farm a few node spots then swap servers and farm the same node spots and just go through every server doing this.

----------


## UnholyMisery

> I assume he means with Server Transfers, like you farm a few node spots then swap servers and farm the same node spots and just go through every server doing this.


You don'y need to transfer servers to do that. Overflow works just fine. It's the rich veins that have the respawn timer.

----------


## Nurideen

> farmin' orichalcum on differents is the best way to get golds atm right ?
> 
> I can do 3g/hour with that method and it's pretty reliable
> 
> I didn't find any other ways really
> 
> so if someone could share any other efficient methods let us know


and where farm u? are there any spots where 1-2 orich.. spawns are fix every server u are(overflow or servertrans dosnt matter :Smile: )

----------


## Belkano3

i would like to know too where is your farming spot  :Wink:

----------


## noker

i dont see how you are getting 3g/h. The area i farm has about 5-8 orich spots and you get about 3 ores from each one then those 3 sell for around 11 silver so thats 0.88(max) gold, then they dont respawn for like an hour or more.

----------


## akosimhac18

screen shot your spot and post here my friend.

----------


## cerxis

> then they dont respawn for like an hour or more.


someone told me , orich got a respawn of 4h ... is he wrong?

----------


## Baronello

Its like 4 nodes of orichalcum in every high-lvl zone and 2 nodes on jump puzzle in eternal bg. Rich spawn timer more then 24hr, simple nodes 5 hours exactly. And they fixed at one place until server, www match restarts.
On Far Shiverpeaks you can find them here: imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Humanhead

3g/h sounds like a big pile of bs
with 3,5silver per ore and 15% cut in ah you are getting like 100 ores an hour... maybe if you do it for 3 minutes. but you can't seriously say you can do this all day long

----------


## Nurideen

stil all speaking from spots but no one spezify his spot... is der any easy farm area or an fixed spawn spot, normaly ka there are (lets say)20 spots where the notes can spawn on every map..

fixed spots so u can use overflows or servertrans farm servertrans farm....

----------


## Kiosk

I did achieve 4,5g yesterday in like 2-3 hours, so if you do 3g hours please tell me.... 
And my 4,5g included killing, events and harvesting.

----------


## Olum

I get about 2g/hr from AC runs.

----------


## Baronello

> stil all speaking from spots but no one spezify his spot... is der any easy farm area or an fixed spawn spot, normaly ka there are (lets say)20 spots where the notes can spawn on every map..
> 
> fixed spots so u can use overflows or servertrans farm servertrans farm....


They are different for servers.

----------


## cokx

I do about 1 to 2 g/hr by playing the tp

----------

